
Prevent staging environments from getting indexed by search engines - stevenvanvessum
https://www.contentkingapp.com/academy/protect-staging-environment/
======
stevenvanvessum
Staging environments are often insufficiently protected, meaning they can be
accessed by both search engines (sometimes even indexed) and third-parties.

There's no need for that, it's easy to lock staging environments down. I
scored all methods that can help with this for: \- User-friendliness: the
degree to which the method doesn’t add extra inconvenience. \- Third-party
access: the degree to which the method prevents third parties from accessing
an environment. \- SEO-friendliness: the degree to which the method keeps
search engines from indexing an environment. \- Monitoring-friendliness: the
degree to which the method lets you monitor the protected environments for SEO
purposes. \- Risk of human error: the degree to which the method may lead to
human errors, impacting SEO.

I hope this is useful for the HN community, and that it prevents a few more
staging environments from getting indexed/accessed.

